# Reverse Blade



## ThuNder_FoOt (Mar 17, 2004)

I was wondering is this handled in the same manne as the standard katana? I believe the name for this blade is the Sakaba. What style of sword does one use when equipped with a reverse blade? What are the advantages of this type blade when compared to the standard katana?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 17, 2004)

Some info:
http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?&threadid=31768

A long thread: http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?&threadid=18705

Some pics: http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?&threadid=29038&highlight=reverse+blade

And, for only $186 you can own one 
http://www.knightsedge.com./swords/reverse-blade-sword.htm


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you for the info Kaith. I had no idea it was cosidered a fantasy blade. I guess one would use it the same as one does an Iaito... not tooo practical nonetheless.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 18, 2004)

"A Sakaba sword is one with the blade on the wrong side. Unfortunately we do not know of anyone who manufactures such an item on a regular basis.

A Sakaba could be custom made. This will cost about $3000.00 or more depending on the exact specifications. To make a custom sword we will need a 3/4 deposit which is non returnable. The remainder will be payable on completion and delivery.


No such "sakaba" sword has ever existed as far as we have any evidence of at all, and in fact would be antithetical to the Japanese sword tradition.

The only similar device would be a Japanese knife called a kubikiri, that had a sickle form blade (lacking a point).

This was used in agriculture, and in late period warfare by the servants of the aristocratic samurai class--the samurai's assistant used the sickle to take captives by proxy, and/or slay prisoners by throat cutting--these activities were "beneath" the samurai aristocrat social status."

http://www.swords.com/site/cart/info/faq

Hope this helps.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 






			
				ThuNder_FoOt said:
			
		

> I was wondering is this handled in the same manne as the standard katana? I believe the name for this blade is the Sakaba. What style of sword does one use when equipped with a reverse blade? What are the advantages of this type blade when compared to the standard katana?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 22, 2004)

Actually, Rittersteel is mass producing these for Anime fans.  Do a search for "rittersteel reverse blade katana."  Supposedly its functional, caveat emptor.

Lamont


----------

